# Mini Meet OC/ LA county



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Place : Irvine Spectrum

Time : 7 pm

Date : September 11 2003


let have a lil Rest n Relaxation around that area and meet and greet everyone.

also it helps everyone that going to the mossy caravan to know which area it is and where it is.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Now that part is official too! Very cool Esh

Ok guys, I think everything is set up forum-wise pretty much besides the 805 guys (and no, I haven't forgotten about you guys  .) All we need to do is to finish up the official headcounts and we're good.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeh very cool esh 
and you guys have the address to where we are going to meet before we go to the spectrum right cool and for the 805 guys that will be you pit stop before we go to the spectrum and to mossy. but im in ok so here is a start to the list

vodka
liu
rsenal200sx
nismoxr

and thats all for that know of lol


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

i'm down to go... i live a good 5 minute drive away.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*met up time*

* time of meet up : 7 pm *


this is a mini meet on thursday september 11 2003

this is just a hang out chill all together kinda deal.

everyone welcome !


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, should have read closer. I got school that day, so I'm no go.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey im there man im there. comeon boris just go 
but ill be there brakes or not


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Jay, my school starts at 7. There is absolutely no way I can go.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

boris, just go you can miss one day of school it will be cool to meet up


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I can't go either guys. I have class at 5:30pm. Sorry guys I can't miss class either. It's a one day a week class. I have the morning free though.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn that sux man not another one


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

cant we make this friday.. i got school that day too


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

How bout wednesday evening? like we had it the other time.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i work friday and sam works wed.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

im on for anyday after 5pm and sat after 6pm and i have wendsdays off so looks like everyone has a diffrent day free hmmm what about sunday anyone doing anythin sunday??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm always working on sundays, its frustrating, because we now have extended hours on Sundays...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn hey esh take a day off on wendsday and let set it up for that day what do you think and if anyone else works on wendsday just take a day off (if you work at night) and lets set it up cus you know how school is if you miss a day your assed out and set back so lets not do that. so let me know whats up esh.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'm always working on sundays, its frustrating, because we now have extended hours on Sundays... *


I heard about the Sam. that sux no more early closes or late openings.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *I heard about the Sam. that sux no more early closes or late openings. *


 The aggrivating thing about it is that it is only a few stores in the company (the boxes that bring in the most revenue) who are being used as test stores. Also another thing that sux, is that they've moved a few stores out of our district, and made them "customer centrific" stores, where the employee to customer ratio is 8 : 1, which is pretty damned crazy, and they're also remodeling these stores (most of which are Concept 4) in that "new" district to Concept 5.5 stores. My store was the first store built in the entire state of california, and we're still a Concept 3.5 Store, and we're long overdue for a remodel. There is still a 10% chance that we close right after the holidays and get remodeled to a Concept 5.5 store, but now everything's up in the air.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Man, you guys live kinda far from me. Also, the 91 freeway is straight hell, taking forever to go down to OC now. I would say set something up in the Inland Empire area, but I doubt I'll have time for that.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well we be there at 7 pm at the dave and busters lot

hope to see you all there


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bump !

7 pm 2day !

me and sam will probably be there a bit earlier !


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It'll be fun ... we're going to part out Liuspeed's car and sell the parts to the highest bidder!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

har har har ! 

no one parting out my car


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you wanna go to the bar? it's not to far...


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

yeah lets go and get liu dunk so we can part out his car for sure lol what you guys think


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

uh... nm.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

why do u want my car so bad?!? i have nothing under the hood !


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

thats what they all say lol
like im gonna belive that one


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sure u will


----------

